# [noip-updater] actualité sur la sécurité

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si noip-updater pose toujours le même problème de sécurité de transit de login en http clair ?

Je vois noip-updater-2.1.9-r4 de l'overlay : mv (layman)

Merci

----------

## pti-rem

```
# /var/lib/layman/mv/profiles/package.mask:

# Martin Väth <martin@mvath.de> (03 Jan 2016)

# net-dns/noip-updater does not use https for transferring user sensitive data,

# see bug #261194. So install only if you are aware about the security risk.
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261194

 *Quote:*   

> Status: RESOLVED FIXED

 

Je comprends que le bug persiste et que c'est résolument établi par #261194

Que représente ce risque en clair ?

«on» va m'écouter, mon flux de transport http, quelque part et s'accaparer de mes identifiants de connexion ?

et s'identifier à ma place et en fait faire tout ce qu'«on» veut de mon compte noip.com

Je vais me contenter de mon IPV4 et d'associer du domaine transparent ; Puisque apparemment elle est fixe maintenant. Même si dans mon cas le risque est minime.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ou sinon tu utilises un autre fournisseur de DDNS et un autre client?

Par exemple net-dns/ddclient qui supporte ces protocoles.

J'ai une connaissance qui a aussi une IP fixe "la plupart du temps" (FAI: B...) et qui a la flemme de configurer sa box pour activer le DDNS. A chaque fois que "ça pu marche", je me paie sa fiole, ça illumine ma journée  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour et merci bien El_Goretto

En conjuguant les services de ma box avec la liste et pour une base gratuite, j'ai trouvé changeip ; J'ai réussi à y trouver un domaine court et à mon goût.

Woilà

----------

## brokenHeart

Hello,

Je projetais justement d'écrire un script en https pour no-ip, lancé par crontab ...

----------

